# Ice Cream In A Bag Recipe by Ana



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

This is a great recipe for people with kids. 
Ingredients:
1 tablespoon sugar
1/4 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 to 2 tablespoons soft fruit
1/2 cup whole milk

Additional Ingredients:
1/2 cup rock salt ice cubes

Directions: Wash your hands. Open a pint-size, zip-type bag. Add sugar, vanilla and soft fruit. Seal bag tightly and mix ingredients well by squeezing with fingers. Open bag again and add milk. Squeeze out extra air and zip bag tightly. Mix ingredients well. Open a gallon-size, zip-type bag. Add rock salt and fill halfway with ice cubes. Put sealed pint-size bag inside the gallon bag and seal well. Shake the "bag in a bag" for 5 to 10 minutes or until the liquid has changed to ice cream. Your kids will simply love it!


----------



## JSSML (Aug 16, 2010)

This looks cool I need to give it a try!


----------



## JoeS (Jun 1, 2011)

I think heavy cream would be a better tasting ice cream then just using regular milk. :thumbup1:


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Sounds easy enough, but I think I agree with heavy or or possibly light cream that would make ice cream. Wouldn't using milk make Ice Milk?

I'll need some kid to shake my bag or I'll get too tired doing this for 10 minutes!


----------



## edwinjd (Sep 8, 2011)

Great recipe. Will definitely try that, one using milk and one using cream to see how it goes.


----------

